# Bulldogs and inbreeding



## Poodlemanic (Jun 27, 2016)

I think it's cool that there is a younger generation breeding now, who don't want to make the mistakes of the older generations (aka Wycliffe inbreeding). It would be so awesome if people with knowledge of genetics started to influence some of our beloved breeds for the better and breed those inherited defects right out of the breed. My own poodles are 6 now with no health problems, but I also love the bully breeds for their unique unquestioning loyalty, bravery and devotion to their humans. Some people hate those flatfaced breeds but once you've had one willingly throw down their life for you over say, a coyote (you were never in any danger but they didn't know that!), you kinda gotta respect that. I do, anyway! And bravo for people breeding healthy poodles


----------

